# Mauser and Spike brag



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

We were at the Great Lake Pet Expo today - doing lure coursing and carting demos. We brought Kaynya, Spike and Mauser. This was Spike's first Expo - the other two were there last year.

Spike was a little overwhelmed by all the people, dogs and noise but did ok. One thing I've been worrying about is his attachment to me. Since I'm not working he basically has 24/7 access to me - even sleeps with us at night. I've been working on handing him off to people and letting them play with him (or just carry him) for a few minutes. At the Expo I gave Spike to a lady that I know (she comes to our place to lure course) and she held him for about 30 minutes. She said he fussed a bit at first but then settled down. She wanted to sneak him home with her.









I was really one the fence about bringing Mauser since he's been a little dog reactive lately. There was an incident at Ring training and he and another dog got into it (short version of a long story). Ever since then he's been more Bark First, Ask Questions Later. He will go off on dogs sometimes. He had been getting better so I decided to bring him. I had a crate so if worse came to worse he would just hang in it all afternoon.

When we got there we set up the crate in an acquaintance's booth, tossed him in and then went walking around with the two little ones. When we came back they said he had been fine - just laid there. So I took him out and we walked around. He went off on another Shepherd that was staring him down (I had to block his view) but otherwise was good.









Spike got stage fright during the lure coursing demo and wouldn't run.

Mauser was AWESOME as my pulling demo dog and did great when all the dogs with carts were parading around the ring with him in the middle.









All in all a fun afternoon!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Had to add this - the funniest part of the day. DH and I are walking around with the two little ones and I had just picked Kaynya up (it was really crowded) when we walked past a rabbit rescue booth. They had several rabbits in cages and one rabbit running around the booth on a leash.

Kaynya did a perfect double-take when she saw that rabbit and just about flew out of my arms trying to get at it!!









The look on her face was "Oh My DOG!! They have these things INDOORS?!?!?"


----------



## Joeysmum (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL! This post reminded me of an obedience trial I was at years ago. They had the novice level dogs doing a sit stay and in the next rink over they had a utility level GSD doing a glove retrieval. The GSD ran straight past the glove, jumped over the barrier, picked up a SHELTIE by the scruff of her neck (who was trying to do a sit-stay) and brought it to her owner!


----------

